#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: خش دار شدن اهنگ بر روی فلش مموری

## jaxtor

باسلام خدمت دوستان محترم یک فلش 16 گیگ apacer دارم توش اهنگ mp3 ریختم الان چند مدته بعضی از اهنگها روی این فلش هنگام پخش بعضی از جاهاش جلو عقب میشه و صدای خش کوچکی میده انگار از روی سی دی خش دار پخش داره میشه الان چطوری میتونم این مشکل رو رفع کنم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaxtor

خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## masood4321

> باسلام خدمت دوستان محترم یک فلش 16 گیگ apacer دارم توش اهنگ mp3 ریختم الان چند مدته بعضی از اهنگها روی این فلش هنگام پخش بعضی از جاهاش جلو عقب میشه و صدای خش کوچکی میده انگار از روی سی دی خش دار پخش داره میشه الان چطوری میتونم این مشکل رو رفع کنم


اگر اطلاعات مهم دارید بک آپ داشته باشید و چک دیسک ترجیحا از طریق کامند با سوییچ بد سکتور اجرا کنید ، 
یا اینکه فرمت بدون زدن تیک quick تست کنید ببینید حل میشه .

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------


## zanlog

defrag کنید

----------

